# Where can i find these nozzles?!



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

well im having a bit of trouble trying to direct flow within my small tank and added another pump will be to much since there isnt much display space already

so i was thinking of redirecting the flow to parts i need most. Does anyone know where i can get any of these in 1/2". I went to Big Als and they only have the 3/4" ones which are huge!

I have Fluval Spec V and the nozzle it comes with is great but restricting so i just want to get the ball joint extension and a 2 or 3 way splitter so help out. 
please feel free to post here or pm or even text me with info!


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Mops ( mail order pet supplies) has them. They are called loc line Aln!
Got chu!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*loc line*

Big als has them u have to ask them for them...


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

tom g said:


> Big als has them u have to ask them for them...


i asked they only have 3/4" ones


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

TypeZERO said:


> Mops ( mail order pet supplies) has them. They are called loc line Aln!
> Got chu!


thanks! i'll check it out!
ummm where are they located?
or website? lol is mops like aquariumsupplies.ca?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.worldtools.com/

Cheaper than anyone else (I think) and they ship quickly or you can go pick it up. They have a ton of stuff everyone else doesn't carry.

Just checked...much cheaper


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Tristan said:


> http://www.worldtools.com/
> 
> Cheaper than anyone else (I think) and they ship quickly or you can go pick it up. They have a ton of stuff everyone else doesn't carry.
> 
> Just checked...much cheaper


oo awesome! i'll check that out also!  i might still have to get it shipped since going all the way to brampton will be a problem


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

World tools is awesome, I just bought some stuff from them on tristan's recommendation. They give you a lot more for your $ than aquatic stores.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

well i sent my order!  i'll see when i get my loc lines in. cant wait


----------

